# Nürnberg Zoo



## Dido (Jan 11, 2012)

Hy I was 2 Month ago at a tripp in the new Dolphin world in Nürnebrg. 

it looks so great that I wanted to share some pics with you. 

New ponds 













The tropical above the manati Tanks 














And from the bloom room

Manati








And the Dolphin Lagune 















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for showing us! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2012)

What fun!


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2012)

My next life I'm coming back as a dolphin.
Great exibit you have there!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 12, 2012)

Must be a cool place to visit!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2012)

This place seems beautiful!


----------



## Dido (Jan 12, 2012)

The place is great I living between Nürnberg, Stuttgart and Munich. 

This Zoo is nioce and small. 

They have 3 Manatis now and a guy told me the Lady is pregnant again. 

They opened it last summer, they hope that the dolphins want to bread better in future, when they can go on the frresh air. 

On is pregnent and the oldest dolphin they have there are living in this Zoo since 1951. 

He was collected in the wild, the others are all breaded. 

" of the lady are in the Netherland at the m oment for breading, 
but one of them lost the baby I hear, must be Netherland water


----------



## lipelgas (Jan 14, 2012)

tnx for photos. have been there and it was really nice.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 14, 2012)

thx 4 sharing


----------

